

Ask HN: Is Twitter being a useful tool to anyone here? - shail

I could never really use twitter much. I am just trying to find out if I am in minority or majority.
======
dgunn
In my experience twitter is just a bunch of marketers trying to sell each
other stuff. More specifically, it's a bunch of marketers' tweetdeck accounts
trying to sell stuff to other marketers' tweetdeck accounts.

It seems like twitter is so widely used because businesses think they have to
use it. They make their account, have a third-party app post stuff for them
periodically and assume they've made the right choice.

Am I wrong? Are there people out there who use it for more personal reasons
like keeping in touch with friends? I'm sure there are a few but
predominantly, I think it's a business tool. The problem is that businesses
are assuming the general public are on the other side listening to them but I
know I'm not.

------
TheSaaSGuy
As a digital marketer who has shared responsibility for PR I find Twitter has
helped bring some good PR contacts. I especially find the list feature of
Twitter the most useful way to consume from the fire-hose ! I have multiple
personal lists I maintain of influencers (journalists, execs, and developers)
in the domain I track - SaaS, SaaS marketing, multiscreen video, and mobile
marketing.

------
iSloth
Some of my websites actually get decent referrals from twitter, that's was
also true even before the sites had their own twitter username.

So yeh, some people must be using it :) But not everyones cup of tea,
including mine!

------
rahilsondhi
Many times a day I'll just open my stream and read a few tweets. Usually I'll
find great content like links to blog posts and job opportunities. I've gotten
a lot of real value out of Twitter.

------
mkr-hn
It's the standard tool for communication in the world of writing about video
games, comics, and other things like that.

------
waster
Has been for me, for advocacy for a charitable cause.

~~~
shail
the two responses I have got until now demostrate only marketing kind of use
cases. What else?

Are people really microblogging on twitter?

